# Selling Goats



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

The livestock show was this week and my boar goat got 2nd in his light weight class. What is the average sell price? I feel my goat didn't get what it deserved in our county auction. I got $1,100 now we haven't dealt In add-on's but I still feel we deserve more. This is are first time showing goats. We paid $850 for the goat I really think we should've gotten more.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

How much does he weigh?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow if I got that I'd be doin a happy dance!
But I see what you mean; you got him for 850 & sold for basically 350.
There's a couple of factors here. 
One is the average sell price at your local auction for the same weight. If you add the 10% commission of the barn you should be in the neighborhood in your area.
If you are in FFA the other thing is sponsers. That's alot of legwork but pays off in the long run.
As you have found out, raising market goats is not the most lucrative business out there.
But congrats on your red ribbon! Be proud of it.


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

He weighs 75 Ib.


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

Another thing sparking my worries is that a girl with the same place goat as me and only weighs 10 more pounds than me got $1,750 for hers.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe she had sponsers on her goat


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree with nancy i would be doin the happy dance! Was it ffa or 4h? What Nancy says is true you need to work on sponsors and get a few together so they can split it. Here in So Cal the average market goat sells for $150- $200 for a project. They bring anywhere from $400- $1000 at the auction during the fair. This may not be true every where but my experiences have been that way.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pigtalz you have every right to brag about what you DID accomplish. It is no small thing at all! Im sure you worked hard. But it's the way the cookie crumbles & it's not always fair in our eyes.
Now listen up, 10lbs difference makes a difference.
Keep your chin way up there. I will say it again; be proud of what you did there was only one 2nd place & you got it!


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

I am proud of my placing. It was 4-H. I did go around asking for sponsors. Nobody seemed to want to sponsor a first timer. I also brought bid cards to 20 different companies. I really tried. I'm proud of my placing not so much my sale price.


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

In our county it is rare to go for anything under $1,300.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow I didnt get much more then that for my steers lol. One thing, when I was in 4h and ffa is the kids with parents that had money always got the best prices. One kids grandma bought her turkey and paid $500.....for real??? The only advise I have is to write letters to buisness and word it something along the lines of.....Im selling, please consider buying my animal. I did it a different way and found a buyer so didnt have many people other then ones that wanted a tax write off bidding against my buyer. But you dont want to find more then one for sure buyer or you will burn bridges. Another thing that I learned with my animals is you pay the high price for your animal to win a good placing, or not so much for good money. My animals never even went against the ones that people spent soooo much money on, but they were my animals and I made good money.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok Im sorry 
I show threw ffa too.

Don't be greedy. These people don't have to buy your goats. Be happy. Say thank you. And leave it alone. 

Its not about the ribbons; they fade , or the buckles; they dent, its not about the money eather; it gets spent, nore is it about having your name called out; people will forget it. Showing is about the memories you get and the friends you make along the way.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I learned with my animals is you pay the high price for your animal to win a good placing, or not so much for good money. My animals never even went against the ones that people spent soooo much money on, but they were my animals and I made good money.


This here is very true. 
Why spend so much money on a goat? Do you HAVE to win a high place. If so ask your self why. As i stated in my other post if your answer revolves around any of those then you HAVE your mind set in the wrong place. 
I won 
$600 for a $300 goat. Am i complaining? No.
As i stated they don't have to buy your animal. You could get nothing. 
Be happy you did get something.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pigtalz said:


> Another thing sparking my worries is that a girl with the same place goat as me and only weighs 10 more pounds than me got $1,750 for hers.


Family buys them. 
We have the same thing here or family friends or someone they know with a business .


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Y'all have made me realize I do have my head in the wrong place. That's why I started showing was for the fun the experience not the money. I need to remember that next year. I got my money back. I'm happy for that but even if I didn't I had fun. Thanks for making me realize that. THANK Y'ALL!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wasn't trying to be harsh. Sorry if i came across that way. My and my friends are very up front with echother so its hard not to be that way with others. 

You did really well this year. Good job. Try looking around email any and every breeder with in the radios your parents will drive you. 
You can get really good animals for around 300 
I paved 300 for a goat that almost got picked at a major. 
He got stressed out and a kid ran him over so i couldn't get hint set up right away. 

Just an ideal. I emailed well over 69 breeders. Alot didn't reply but that's their loss.
I don't know what breeders are like around you.

If animals are going over 1000 i don't think alot will have goats under 600


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dang, you got five times what I did at the state fair. Here if it isn't grand or reserve you dont get anything. I think with sale grands, class placing and showmanship together I made about 800 on one goat... that's out of 14 shows, selling my goat and all. 

That's not taking out what I paid for him and other expenses. But I have a name in goats now and a good name too. I won more consistently than anyone on our circuit


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Just curious... I know nothing about FFA or 4h...

If we wanted to find someone 2 show our goats, at our cost would "donating 2 a 4her or ffaer be a way 2 go? I would love 2 show but am just disabled enough from my stroke that Im personally unable....


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well breeding animals would be the way to go for that. 
You will get with a kid(or adult) have them registere to show a goat for a major show (or any show) and have them register for an open class(not youth! For youth the goat has to be registered in the kids name!) go and show.
Now for provisional shows (small shows kinda like a county show) Im not share


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Just curious... I know nothing about FFA or 4h...
> 
> If we wanted to find someone 2 show our goats, at our cost would "donating 2 a 4her or ffaer be a way 2 go? I would love 2 show but am just disabled enough from my stroke that Im personally unable....


You would be able to have anyone show them in the open shows, like ABGA. If it is a 4Her or FFA they could also register animals in their name and show Junior ABGA. Call your 4H agent and/or FFA chapter leader and see if they have youth interested.

If you can find.someone that would show for you for hotel room and travel expenses paid instead of actual cash payment that would be good too.(that's what I do with my friends.)


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks! It's funny I used to have a very good friend that bred Show Yorkies & I never had any interest in dog showing.... In fact after watching people pop a dogs knee into place so they could run him w/out a limp, I was kinda Anti Show.

For some reason, the goats stir a passion in me I haven't had since I was forced to stop running my Dog Rescue 5 years ago. I WANT to show them & breed for health. I have really fallen in love with them!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They're addictive for sure! I'm already planning lines I want and all the possible ways to cross them. 

Showing is alot of fun too... I love it. Anytime I can show I will haha. Love getting them ready too


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I love them to 
When i got my wethers (well we had to wether them) last year, mom didn't think id like it so we just got me $50 pasture goats. And i fell love with it.
This year i got $300 wethers and 2 $200 nannies. I plan on keeping some borer crosses bread to full bred and full blood


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Showing is alot of fun too... I love it. Anytime I can show I will haha. Love getting them ready too


I think my girls love it more than me!! They get tons of attention from me (wash blow brush loves etc) and from other people! they LOVE kids!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

to the OP: you must be mid West, that is the only places I know of fetching those kind of prices. We may have a kid or two or three at our fair out of a 100 goats that pays 800 to 1,200 for a wether, but they will loose money. Our kids get around 700 or 800 at the most for their project at the end of the fair. I have been to several fairs in our area in Virginia nad I have only seen onet hat goes for closer to 1,000 per goat at auction and they have a small fair near a big city. 

Yup sponsors will make the difference. Your family doesn't sound like the farm, so your family isn't spending big money with farming companies. That is the difference between big sponsors and not big sponsors. Who your family does business with makes a difference, unless you get lucky and just find a company that randomly supports a 4H/FFA member. You probably did this, but go to your bank, dentist, place your family buys a car, ect.... then go to any other farm business in your area. Explain in your letter to them that your family doesn't have a farm and you would really appreciate any help they could give you. If it is an election year, go to any one running for office. They are often at fairs with their booths set up and may bid on one or two animals to look good. 
write a nice letter about yourself, your project, and include a small photo of you and your animal. Be personable. Say what you plan on doing with your money or what your future plans are. 
Dear ******:
My name is *****, I will be showing a market goat at the ******* on (date) at(time). My goat is named **** and he will weigh about*****. I have really enjoyed workign with him. Tell a little funny story or something unique about this goat. 
this is my *** year showing. 
Then tell something about you and your family. We live&*****, I go to school at****, I want to be a *****, My hobbies are*****. Tell another little funny or personal story. 
I fell I am learning about***** 
I would really appreciat any support you can give me at the livestock auciton on **** at *****. If you are unable to support me I appreciate any support you have given or can give to any of the members. 
Add a picture of yourself dressed up in your show clothes with your goats all cleaned up and set up. 
Present this letter to several businesses. my kids will send out or go to around 40 or 50 businesses a year or neighbors who farm. 

In our area the average 4H wether is going for around $200 and kids will spend another $100 on feed and then maybe get 500 or 600 at the end of the project. They hope to make around $200 or $300.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> to the OP: you must be mid West, that is the only places I know of fetching those kind of prices. We may have a kid or two or three at our fair out of a 100 goats that pays 800 to 1,200 for a wether, but they will loose money. Our kids get around 700 or 800 at the most for their project at the end of the fair. I have been to several fairs in our area in Virginia nad I have only seen onet hat goes for closer to 1,000 per goat at auction and they have a small fair near a big city.
> 
> Yup sponsors will make the difference. Your family doesn't sound like the farm, so your family isn't spending big money with farming companies. That is the difference between big sponsors and not big sponsors. Who your family does business with makes a difference, unless you get lucky and just find a company that randomly supports a 4H/FFA member. You probably did this, but go to your bank, dentist, place your family buys a car, ect.... then go to any other farm business in your area. Explain in your letter to them that your family doesn't have a farm and you would really appreciate any help they could give you. If it is an election year, go to any one running for office. They are often at fairs with their booths set up and may bid on one or two animals to look good.
> write a nice letter about yourself, your project, and include a small photo of you and your animal. Be personable. Say what you plan on doing with your money or what your future plans are.
> ...


Thanks for the ideal!!! 
Ok so my auction only the top 75% go to auction. Should i add that in with if i Dont go to auction you can still put a bump on me for alittlebit of help next years animals


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay! I'm confused. Y'all keep talking about how little your goats go for compared to mine. Now I live in Texas. Here our grand champion goat went for $5000 and that seemed small. I know prices change everywhere you go but how could our prices be so different?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

You spent 850$ on a goat your first time? In my area(in Texas) an 850$ kid would be like...State Grand Champion...and most likely a breeding animal. And the reason they probably keep saying that is because it looks like you spent too much on your first time goat lol! My first goat was 350$ and was a pretty good goat, we spent low to make sure that it was what I wanted to do(it was a learning experience), so next year I will buy a better, more expensive goat.

And in my experience, the auctions aren't actually for the goats, they are for the kids. No one would actually purchase a wether or steer, which has almost no use except for companionship or meat, for 1,000$+. They amp up the prices for the benefit of the owner of the goat. So don't take it as an insult that you didn't get as much as some others, just be happy you made a profit!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Pigtalz said:


> Okay! I'm confused. Y'all keep talking about how little your goats go for compared to mine. Now I live in Texas. Here our grand champion goat went for $5000 and that seemed small. I know prices change everywhere you go but how could our prices be so different?


well, there is that big a difference. One of the fairs I was at was getting just $3 to $4 per lb for their goat projects. Well, you do the math, but it isn't much. They can't be making but $100 profit if they were careful and only spent $100 on their wether. It woudl be on heard of in the entire state of Viginia to get $5,000 for even your STeer that won grand champion let alone your goat. My kids have shown for 14 years know from counting my oldest and know my youngest and I can tell you there is a huge difference between fairs, 
My husband is also a buyer for his company and we have been to many fairs in the state of VA and some in WEst VA. The prices you are getting are huge compared to all of them that I have been at. the overall grandchampion at our fair last year got $9.00 a lb. I did sell to a girl last year that said she got $16.00 a lb. That is very unusual. Just depends on the fair and your buyers and if you have competition for buyers to bid against each other. 
At one fair I was at there was a boy who had lost his father earlier in the year to a car accident and his goat went for around $12.00 a lb, the rest of the fair was at around $5 or $6 a lb.

Start another thread and ask people about their fair and how much they pay for a wether on average and how much they get at the end of the fair for their project. You will more than likely be the highest of all of them. Lambs, steer and hogs are all the same story. You are in prime territory for being in 4h and FFA.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Thanks for the ideal!!!
> Ok so my auction only the top 75% go to auction. Should i add that in with if i Dont go to auction you can still put a bump on me for alittlebit of help next years animals


I would just thank them and mention that only the top 75% are allowed to sell at the auction and if you attend and are unable to purchase my animal I would like to thank you in advance for attending and possibly having a chance to help someone else out with ther animal.

Thank you very much.
sincerely

At our fair it is manditory to send in thank you letters to all buyers 2 weeks after the sale. Make sure you send a really nice thank you letter, or hand deliver it with a plate of homemade cookies or brownies and a picture of yourself with the animal at the fair.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

My first goat was $50 .. Literly i spent $100 on both goats last year this year we bought 2 $300 and 1 $250 
850 sounds like ALOT to spend on a goat 

And i got like $600 including both floor checks


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

To Those of you who might think I overspent on my goat I can confirm that in my area I didn't. I showed with a group of kids 5 in all. The older kids taught the younger/newer showers what to do and stuff like that. My goat cost the less out of all of them. The most expensive goat in the group got first in her heavy weight class. It cost $1250. Out of 5 of our goats 3 cost $1250. Two cost $1000. And mine cost $850. But maybe next year I'll go buy a goat wherever y'all do because apparently I can save $500.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pigtalz said:


> To Those of you who might think I overspent on my goat I can confirm that in my area I didn't. I showed with a group of kids 5 in all. The older kids taught the younger/newer showers what to do and stuff like that. My goat cost the less out of all of them. The most expensive goat in the group got first in her heavy weight class. It cost $1250. Out of 5 of our goats 3 cost $1250. Two cost $1000. And mine cost $850. But maybe next year I'll go buy a goat wherever y'all do because apparently I can save $500.


How many breeders did you email? 
I emailed 60+ breeders to find mine and drove an hour and a half


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

1st place in light weight here was $1600. Any old wether that is show worth starts $300 here. To be competive $500-$800. Some of the wethers I saw at a Jackpot in Texas were $2k+

My friends daughter showed a wether out of $5k buck and $2k doe. It went for $2400 in their county. 

I think you paid right and finished great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great info you guys!
Our local FFA has my #. The advisor wants to stay in the school district. This means purchase of animals & sponsers.
So alot WILL depend on your advisor.
I now have inquiries from another county.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I would go to other county to try to find cheaper goats. $800 for a goat that was only 75# at fair? WOW. Around here they pay a couple hundred. I would check Craigs List next time before you really decide on one. Maybe you will have to drive a ways but it would be best. 

Our light weight goats for maybe $200.00.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its amazing how much price varies from area to area. Here it is rare to spend more than 400 or 500. In all honestyit I don't even pay that for mine and am still.competitive. Granted, I drive 4 hours for them. It just amazes me how different it is. I'm thinking that we need to get that 5k grand champion in nc. Our state fair pays more than that but out small shows are.usually 250 or so. Same with jackpots.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

i put my sponsor letter together earlier. 
our shows in mid January.
i was thinking of sending it out mid November???
and should i add in the numbr to call if you just wanna out a bump on but not wanna go to the auction?? 

sorry this ear was our first year in a county doing ou get what your bid on.

and sorry for taking over the thread Im not trying to! i just dont know any one who does sponsor letters


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

Our breeder was a close friend of the family and actually we got pour goats on discount.


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

Now that we're on the subject does anyone know any CHEAP breeders in Texas. Apparently mine are expensive.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pigtalz said:


> Now that we're on the subject does anyone know any CHEAP breeders in Texas. Apparently mine are expensive.


depends where your at if our on one side if Texas our not gunna wanna drive to the other side. 
and it also deoends on how far your willing to drive. 
and Whats cheap to you?


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

Under $850. I live near Houston.


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

That's NEAR Houston. Houston is still a pretty big drive for me. We'd probably be willing to drive up to... 5 hours.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Congrats on the 2nd placing! But wow, $850 for a wether? That's A LOT of $$$! But I guess if your in the heart of Boer goat world, it makes sense.
There are a lot of kids here that doe 4-H market wethers, but usually when I see them listed on Craigslist they are $250 and under, usually $150. I know some breeders who sell does, wethers & bucks for a flat fee of $250.

We decided not to buy wethers, if they want a wether, they have to show one that their does have. So, this year they are showing wethers for the first time. Of course they won't be show stopping top notch wethers, but at least they'll have a wether to show and have fun with  

I hope your able to find a more inexpensive wether so you can enjoy more of that $$. Not sure what they bring around here but I want to say $500-800.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> i put my sponsor letter together earlier.
> our shows in mid January.
> i was thinking of sending it out mid November???
> and should i add in the numbr to call if you just wanna out a bump on but not wanna go to the auction??
> ...


We will attach a copy of the page that explains how to bid if you are abscent or how to donate money to a group donation.


----------



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

Appreciate what you got with that goat sale-wise where I live there is no such thing as 4-H sales it's 1.go take it to the butcher for home use 2.Take it to the sale barn or 3.put it into a private boer goat sale(and that's only for really good goats). Be proud of everything you took from that goat, experience, life lessons, bragging rights and so much more! I have never gotten that much for selling a market wether. I show horses, goats, dogs, sheep, and cattle and I pretty much never "make" money on those animals I am very fortunate that this year I showed at about 4-5 shows and somehow made $1,500 just off fair premiums that's only because I worked my butt off to breed my own animals up to the show standards of today instead of my parents spending thousands and thousands of dollars to buy animals that are guaranteed to win from the start. Trust me its a much better feeling to go out there with your own bred livestock or even a reasonable priced animal you got somewhere where other people wouldn't even consider going and completely kick those spoiled brats butts with what they though was a "dud" animal.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I used to show pigs in 4H and the same thing went there. A lot of factors play into price. 

Did you go around to companies and let them know you were selling? When I showed we typed up a letter with a picture of our animal went into say a Lumber Yard and spoke with a manager and explained who I was, what group I was with, and what I was showing. I gave them an invite to our 4H clubs after auction meal, a small gift with our 4H clubs name and emblem on it and the dates and times of auction, as well as what pen my animal was in.

But you still had the issue after x amount of the same animal buyers start to get sparce. For example the girl ahead of me may get $4.50/lb for a 250lb pig, I might get $2.00/lb for a 250lb pig and the girl behind me might only get $1.15/lb. Prices greatly fluctuate.

4H isn't about making a quick buck, although it is nice to make money, remember the motto it doesnt say anywhere "my wallet to get rich fast" Your supposed to learn the time, dedication and hard work are worth it no matter what you make and your learning something to better yourself. Sometimes you have to be happy to even break even and get your money back.

Remember "For my club, my community, my country and my world"


----------

